# I made this in gimp.



## Isaac (Aug 23, 2013)

I wanted a new wallpaper for myself in gimp. I decided to share it. I was going to brighten the wave a bit, but I couldn't figure it out without also making the black grey (gray depending on where you live).


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks pretty neat!


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 24, 2013)

Simple, yet effective. I like it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2013)

Make the wave a neon red/purple so I can use this


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 24, 2013)

Isaac said:


> I wanted a new wallpaper for myself in gimp. I decided to share it. I was going to brighten the wave a bit, but I couldn't figure it out without also making the black grey (gray depending on where you live).


 
It's very nice, and tho since I used to used gimp, I understand. But why not "get" (  ) photoshop?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice I made a wallpaper before, but I didn't upload it :|


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 24, 2013)

Eh?
Looks like airbrushed squiggly.
Good for a beginner


----------



## Isaac (Aug 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Make the wave a neon red/purple so I can use this


How's this?










Ericthegreat said:


> It's very nice, and tho since I used to used gimp, I understand. But why not "get" (  ) photoshop?


Do they make photoshop for linux?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 25, 2013)

Isaac said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1080p OR GTFO


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 25, 2013)

Isaac said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> Do they make photoshop for linux?


 
Seems you can run some versions under wine. Of course don't buy it since there may(will be some) be limited functionality.


----------

